# Magia por categorías > Magia de Cerca >  ¿Donde puedo encontrar este juego de magia?....

## aguelmago

He visto un juego de magia llamado "el trilero español" queria saber en que libro o en que dvd o en que mago podria encontrar el secreto aqui teneis el enlace del juego de magia por si no sabeis cual os digo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yi4Ht...ogdemagia.com/

----------


## MagMinu

Solo te interesa el secreto o el juego en general?

Si solo te interesa el secreto vamos mal,  si quieres saber sobre el juego y aprender de la magia entonces lo encontraras fácilmente.

----------


## Álvaro Oreja

> Solo te interesa el secreto o el juego en general?
> 
> Si solo te interesa el secreto vamos mal,  si quieres saber sobre el juego y aprender de la magia entonces lo encontraras fácilmente.


Exacto.


Un consejo, no hagas como yo, y no empiezes la casa por el tejado.

Saludos!

----------


## aguelmago

si yo llevo 3 años en cartomagia, magia de cerca y he hecho muchas actuaciones en le teatro de mi ciudad
ademas perdon por mi expresion querria conocer como hacer el juego de magia  en general por que lo veo muy peculiar nunca habia visto ese juego de magia asi y es muy impresionante.

----------


## Ale!

> Perdoname por desconfiar, pero ¿tres años en cartomagia y no tienes una mera idea de cómo se realiza?


Somos dos... yo no llevo tres años (llevo un par) pero tampoco tengo ni idea de como va...

----------


## chiripicajoso

ale que no pretendas ir de listillo pero es magia, no u juego de trileros no puedes pensar como el as de copas no va a aparecer pues no lo sigo y abandono, el ha preguntado elcomo y las tecnicas para el juego, yo solo llevare casi un año en cartomagia y magia de cerca y un par de meses en numismagia pero por muy poco tiempo que lleve la gente,  sabemos distingir de magia(sentimiento) a engaño( muchos trlieros)

si quieres saber la tecnica y demas supongo que habra que intentar preguntar al que hizo el juego o miar varias tecnicas hasta suponer como se haray poder obtener el juego y mas variantes gracias a técnicas

__________________________________________________  _____________________________________

eso desde mi punto de vista

----------


## pepegyver

Solo tienes que verlo tres veces, se ve perfectamente si tienes proyección magica, me esplico, solo se puede hacer de una manera, no te la voy a decir, pero si te fijas, en solo tres vistas lo verás, espero que lo pilles, si no dime algo, un saludo y suerte

----------


## Pep Maria Magic

Hola a todos, llevo mas de 20 años actuando, en teatros, en magia de cerca, en prestigiosos locales como el Llantiol de Barcelona. Si un juego esta bien hecho podemos intuir o deducir que técnicas se han usado o incluso pensar en gimniks o fakes para consegir un efecto similar o identico, pero siempre habra algún efecto presentado por algien, que o por haber usado técnicas o trucajes desconocidos por notros, nos sorprendera i eso es bueno. En estos años he visto a grandes, grendisimos magos, no querer aprender o saber como se habia realizado un juego, por poder sorprenderse.

Si un efecto nos gusta, creemos nuestra versión, como mínimo será mas instructivo

----------


## Ale!

Pues yo sigo diciendo que con dos años de experiencia, y los libros que me lei, no veo absolutamente nada!! jeje... imagino que algo mas que una baraja de cartas recien salida del estuche se necesita, porque manipulación no veo nada... y la verdad es que de eso si qeu no controlo, el 99% de la magia que hago y estudio se hace con una Bicycle de 2€ ...

Y yo no quería decir que nadie fuese de sobrao... solo que a veces, hay gente que cree que todo el mundo tiene la misma curiosidad que uno por la magia.... yo, por ejemplo, no se como va absolutamente nada de grandes ilusiones, porque prefiero ser un espectador, y no es una magia que yo vaya a hacer... y tampoco intento pillar el truco cuando me hacen un juego, prefiero disfrutarlo, y si está a mi nivel, pues seguro que lo entiendo, si no lo está, pues sigo a mi ritmo hasta que lo llegue a entender algún día.... por ejemplo ahora, estoy volviendo a ver Nada x Aqui (desde el primero al último) los vi hace dos años, y ahora mismo, entiendo y práctico muchas cosas de las que veo... muchas otras, se que de aqui a dos años, las volveré a ver, y las entenderé... prisa, ninguna!

Ala, un saludo!

----------

